# Seat,Crank,Grips, Etc for 1918 Harley Davidson Bicycle



## Michael Boyd (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi All, I'm looking for the following to complete my 1918 Harley Davidson Motorcyke Bicycle.
The parts I'm seeking must have no rust, already refinished or new old stock, or at worst, have a patina , but again, no rust.
The parts I'm seeking are :

THE LONGER MOTORBIKE HANDLEBARS

The Crank: which is a one piece diamond  bayonet with ground bearings, nickel plated on copper

The Gooseneck

FOUND The Saddle or Seat Post

FOUND Bulldog grips(preferred) or the long Coke Bottle ones

FOUND And I'm looking for a nice condition, or fully restored Troxel No. 2 Saddle, able to be put on and start riding.

Please let me know if you can help me with any or all of this, I need to finish this bike soon for several history events coming up honoring our WWI soldiers for the Centennial celebration coming up later this year. Riding and displaying this bike would do them and Harley Davidson honor for their contribution for WWI.  Thank you, Mike
Also can contact me at : mboyd05@hotmail.com


----------



## Michael Boyd (Feb 8, 2017)

Members.........a very helpful member helped me find the bulldog grips, so that is one item to take off the list.........still looking for everything else.......appreciate any help or leads, thanks, Mike


----------



## Michael Boyd (Feb 10, 2017)

GOT THE SEAT POST!.........again, thanks to a great member here. Getting there slowly but surely, thanks to you!
I can't believe there is not a place to get a restored or decent rideable Troxel No. 2 seat......are they that rare or scarce?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Michael Boyd (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi All.....found someone to restore a Troxel saddle I had, so all I need is:

1. The Crank
2. Gooseneck
3 . The long style Motorbike Handlebars

I really appreciate the help thus far, Thanks, Mike


----------

